# Ugly Betty



## blackcita (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone here like the show Ugly Betty?


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Sep 3, 2007)

Survey says no


----------



## wrathofautumn (Sep 3, 2007)

What's ugly betty?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 3, 2007)

I keep seeing the DVDs around... no clue as to what it's about. The cover makes me not want to find out, heh


----------



## blackcita (Sep 4, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> I keep seeing the DVDs around... no clue as to what it's about. The cover makes me not want to find out, heh



What it basically is about is an average girl who wants to work for a fashion industry and does not fit in, but she persevers. There is endless drama and there are plot twists on plot twists, but they are usually either wierd or funny and very easy to follow. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 5, 2007)

i love ugly betty such a good show


----------



## Contagious (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm waiting after it on French TV...
For the moment we have in France only the german version " le destin de lisa " / "Verliebt in Berlin"

That's really bad xD


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 10, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh scary she looks like ugly betty times 10 XP i dont meen to insalt but thats what i think


----------



## Tiarhlu (Sep 11, 2007)

So what are they saying? Braces are ugly? Huh? Huh?

I watched one episode and was bored and confused. Maybe I should give it another chance, but I didn't like what I saw.


----------



## Holley (Sep 11, 2007)

I liked it for a brief period but it got old quick ... same as Dead Like Me and several others that have the same kinda writing feel.


----------



## kamunt (Sep 11, 2007)

It was really different for me, the first time I saw it. I loved it.  Score 2 for prime time televisiÃ³n. I never seem to have time to catch it, though...when's it on, Amerika?


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 11, 2007)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> So what are they saying? Braces are ugly? Huh? Huh?
> 
> I watched one episode and was bored and confused. Maybe I should give it another chance, but I didn't like what I saw.


 im not saying braces are ugly but she looks like a man. but the funny thing is that if you see the people playing them without the makup and every thing thay dont look to bad ^_^


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Sep 12, 2007)

Nightintodream said:
			
		

> Tiarhlu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's got alright skin, not bad bone structure, a lovely shade of blue eyes. If she wore her hair differntly and wasn't smiling so fakely and changed her top, you would have probably thought she was pretty  There is such a fine line between attractive and not. Well, usually any way


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 13, 2007)

i have to agree that looks are only skindeep and very thin. nerly ever one in the world can be prity


----------

